
Goodbye Popcorn Time - jeanlucas
https://medium.com/@getpopcornapp/goodbye-popcorn-time-93f890b8c9f4
======
paulhauggis
"Piracy is not a people problem. It’s a service problem. A problem created by
an industry that portrays innovation as a threat to their antique recipe to
collect value. It seems to everyone that they just don’t care."

I remember hearing when piracy became mainstream (and even a decade later)
that:

1) It was only going to help the artists. 2) People that pirate buy, so there
would be no loss in revenue.

It really only ended up hurting the indy artist that wanted to eek out a
living selling music online, because now that we have generations of kids
growing up with free music, they feel they are entitled to it and will not pay
for it.

Larger artists were hurt too, but they will still make a pretty good living.
It also means that if you are a smaller artist and want to get signed, it's
that much harder (again, only hurting the smaller artist).

It's also ironic because the mere fact that so many people are pirating will
mean companies will put less money into those works in the future (because
they aren't recouping investment costs) meaning less of a chance you will get
what you want by pirating (no DRM, released in all areas, etc).

I predicted that it would gut and decimate the industry 15 years ago when
Napster came out, and I was right.

------
colinbartlett
Very confusing, can a mod add the year to this? (2014)

------
forcer
are you kidding? That's like more than year old story. You are confusing
everyone by posting the story

